# Broken Down



## hogan

Oh well here we are on our way home to Spain after spending xmas with daughter in the UK
Went to change gear and the gearchange cable broke.
Have been in a garage compound since jan7 and just been told the cable will be coming from Italy as they have no stock in France
So if anyone is touring Bretagne and are near Dol De Bretagne call into the Renault garage and have a chat may well be here for a few more days yet....


----------



## Bill_OR

Hogan,
That's grim. Hope the part arrives soon and you get on your way again.
Bill


----------



## cabby

Has the cable broken or has the nipple come off one end. Just a thought, as had to deal with similar before and we braised it back on.

cabby


----------



## raynipper

Can't quite believe that Hogan.???
What about all the Citroen and Peugeot vans with the same cables.???
Is yours special to the converter?

Ray.


----------



## tonyt

Sounds like it's time for the annual "What spares do you carry?" thread :lol:

I hope you get it fixed quickly and inexpensively.


----------



## javea

Sorry to hear of your problem, hope it is sorted soon.

Mike


----------



## hogan

Cabby
It looks like the cable has broken about 1 mm before it joins the solid rod that attaches to the gear box.

Raynipper

The garage owner plus a mechanic have had a look and have just said i need a new cable. But they are a Renault dealer looks like family run.They seem to work on all makes though.

Definite case of when i get home i shall order both cables and carry as spares.


----------



## mikebeaches

Sorry to hear about your predicament. I hope you can get the cable replaced and be on your way without too much further delay. But in the meantime, a real pain I'm sure.

Mike


----------



## raynipper

hogan said:


> Raynipper
> 
> The garage owner plus a mechanic have had a look and have just said i need a new cable. But they are a Renault dealer looks like family run.They seem to work on all makes though. .


Ah that explains it. Renault garages are notoriously blinkered towards Renaults. The last Renault garage I took a Grand Cherokee Jeep to buggered it up and I had to pay another €2,750 to a Jeep garage to rectify it and get it running again.

My local Citroen garage have done a few jobs on my Fiat with no excuses.

ray.


----------



## grandadbaza

From someone who spent 12 nights broken down in France last year you have my sympathies it was horrific , waiting for parts and delays compounded by 2 separate public holidays within those 12 days


----------



## hogan

raynipper said:


> hogan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raynipper
> 
> The garage owner plus a mechanic have had a look and have just said i need a new cable. But they are a Renault dealer looks like family run.They seem to work on all makes though. .
> 
> 
> 
> Ah that explains it. Renault garages are notoriously blinkered towards Renaults. The last Renault garage I took a Grand Cherokee Jeep to buggered it up and I had to pay another €2,750 to a Jeep garage to rectify it and get it running again.
> 
> My local Citroen garage have done a few jobs on my Fiat with no excuses.
> 
> ray.
Click to expand...

Blimey Ray you know how to cheer a man up when hes down


----------



## cabby

Have you had it fitted yet, if not when do they say the cable will arrive, if they are vacant about it do you want me to send one over from here.

cabby


----------



## hogan

cabby said:


> Have you had it fitted yet, if not when do they say the cable will arrive, if they are vacant about it do you want me to send one over from here.
> 
> cabby


They say there are none in France and one should arrive from Italy on Monday or Tuesday. But I will keep your offer on the back boiler thank you.


----------



## jiwawa

We spent a week in Cahors one trip waiting for replacement tyres, over a holiday period too!

But we discovered what a lovely place it is, and thoroughly enjoyed the delay. The garage let us sit on their rear parking -not very salubrious but very convenient.


----------



## cabby

An interesting town. we stayed at a campsite nearby that had free mini bus service into town.

cabby
PM replied.


----------



## raynipper

hogan said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hogan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raynipper
> 
> The garage owner plus a mechanic have had a look and have just said i need a new cable. But they are a Renault dealer looks like family run.They seem to work on all makes though. .
> 
> 
> 
> Ah that explains it. Renault garages are notoriously blinkered towards Renaults. The last Renault garage I took a Grand Cherokee Jeep to buggered it up and I had to pay another €2,750 to a Jeep garage to rectify it and get it running again.
> 
> My local Citroen garage have done a few jobs on my Fiat with no excuses.
> 
> ray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blimey Ray you know how to cheer a man up when hes down
Click to expand...

Can you lever it into 2nd. and drive up to me. I'm sure we can get one somewhere even if it's a breaker.

Ray.


----------



## cabby

which ferry are you coming back on. via Portsmouth or Dover. maybe even Newhaven.

cabby


----------



## Mumoffive

Sounds miserable. Hope it doesn't take too long


----------



## hogan

Cabby
Not coming back to UK on my way home to Spain PM SENT
Ray
I may take you up on that if all else fails.


----------



## cabby

Pm received and replied to. not good news I am sorry to say.

cabby


----------



## barryd

How did the French become a nuclear power? When our PEUGEOT scooter snapped a drive belt in 2009 I went to 7 dealers in the south of France and the quickest someone could get one was 2 weeks, perhaps / maybe.

I had to courier one next day from Darlington of all places in the UK. Simple. Eh? 8O 

Hogan. I feel your pain. Hope you get it sorted. Go to Rays and clean out his wine cellar.


----------



## raynipper

hogan said:


> Cabby
> Not coming back to UK on my way home to Spain PM SENT
> Ray
> I may take you up on that if all else fails.


Just say if we can help Hogan.
Phone number in a pm.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Hi Hogan.
Just sent a PM but my Citroen garage can get one by Tuesday pm.

Ray.


----------



## suedew

Now this shows all that is best about MHF, advice offers to dispatch from uk, and a bit of humour too.

sue


----------



## hogan

Latest news.....cable arrived 3 pm today mechanic trying to fit it now. 
We may soon be back on the road after a weeks wait 😄😄😄


----------



## cabby

Great news, can you save the old one and get it checked for comparison against say a Peugeot, Citroen or Renault cable, for future reference. Maybe drop it into Ray so he can use his local garage to check. He is quite close I think.

cabby


----------



## hogan

Hi All
Cabby
Thats a good idea unfortunately we have now left the garage and on our way back to Spain. But I now do have the Fiat part number
0055238487 I think your guy got it right re the price as it was€132.90 plus vat so aroundish £125.
I would just like to thank members of MHF for all the help advice and responses that i received re my cry for help,especially Cabby and Raynipper.
So if anyone has any problems in the Valencia area of Spain do not hesitate to contact me for any help I can give. As I now know how it feels to be helpless.

When I get home I will post details of the garage that not only sorted out my problem but gave me hookup fresh water and allowed me to empty my cassette in there loo.
Again thanks all

Back on the road heading south


----------



## barryd

Glad to see your away again. A happy ending!

Still think you should go and drink Rays wine though.


----------



## raynipper

barryd said:


> Glad to see your away again. A happy ending!
> 
> Still think you should go and drink Rays wine though.


No problem Barry. Super U has another two for the price of one this week.
Ha ha ha, be too late for you though................. :lol:

Ray.


----------



## Mumoffive

Glad it is all sorted x


----------



## cabby

Glad all is well, pity about that cable though as the part number will be different for different makes. might get a comparable idea though will let you all know.

cabby


----------



## hogan

Hi all been traveling a couple of days now all seems ok apart from the pouring rain. Tonight at vivonne. It's so nice to have a view other than a car compound.


----------



## tonyt

hogan said:


> Hi all been traveling a couple of days now all seems ok apart from the pouring rain. Tonight at vivonne. It's so nice to have a view other than a car compound.


I like Vivonne 

Do you have a riverside spot?


----------

